# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  регистрация dll библиотеки

## Exxx

Другу приспичило поиграть в очередное мегорубилово. Проинсталил он значит игру, запустил exe-шник и увидел такое вот сообщение


```
            LOADER ERROR
The procedure entry [email protected] could not be located 
in the dynamic link library binkw32.dll
```

Накачал он в нете несколько версей этой замечательной dll-ки распихал их по всем возможным папкам (типа \system32, \system, дирректорию с игрой итп). Набрал в "выполнить" 

```
regsvr32.exe binkw32.dll
```

И получил следующее сообщение 


```
binkw32.dll была загружена, но найти точку входа в DllRegisterServer не удалось.
Зарегестрировать этот файл невозможно.
```

Отсюда возник вопрос - что за нафиг такой?
П.С. стоит WindowsXP SP2 Home Edition.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

А нафиг её вообще регистрировать? В исходном сообщении об ошибке про это ни слова.

----------


## Exxx

> А нафиг её вообще регистрировать? В исходном сообщении об ошибке про это ни слова.


Видимо от отсутствия других идей по решению проблемы  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------


## Xen

Так как ДЛЛ-ка не содержит COM-объектов, написанных с применением ATL, то и регистрировать ее незачем...

----------


## Exxx

Вопрос решён переустановкой виндов.




> Так как ДЛЛ-ка не содержит COM-объектов, написанных с применением ATL, то и регистрировать ее незачем...


Я сейчас не про конкретный - данный случай. А вобщем, ну вот друг мой, вряд-ли он поймёт что такое "com-объекты" и "библиотека шаблонов ATL". Я это к тому, что объяснять наверное стоит всё же "на пальцах", а не с помощью непонятной рядовому юзеру терминологии.
В любом случае всем спасибо.

----------


## maXmo

библиотечки нужно было распихивать не по разным папочкам, а заменять ими старую библиотечку.

----------


## Exxx

Он и заменял и распихивал итд итп. Короче, Виндовс переставил, игруха заработала теперь он полностью счастлив  :Smiley:

----------

